# Airport Extreme Router & Lexmark 5400 Connection Problem



## Mary H (Jun 27, 2007)

I have an Airport Extreme Router with my back up hard drive connected to it via USB. All of the iMacs connected to it can access the hard drive no problem.

I have just purchased a Lexmark 5400 which I am also trying to connect to the USB hub. I installed the drivers but the printer is invisible. I followed the instructions in the setup guide to add the new printer and I was to choose Bonjour from the pop up menu. There was no Bonjour available.

I have connected the printer directly to the computer and it set up without a problem. I tried a manual setup on the Airport Extreme and it does not recognize there is a usb printer connected to the router. 

If I connect the usb cable directly into the router so it is the only usb device connected it is still not recognizing the printer. I have used two different usb printer cables. I have also tried connecting a different printer.

I checked out the info page for the router and there is provision for multiple printers and hard drives to be connected at the same time.

I am a real newbie at Macs. I am still trying to figure out how to navigate around in it.


----------



## gsahli (Jun 28, 2007)

Is the USB hub you're using a powered one (have its own power supply brick)? - It needs to be.

In Tiger, Bonjour printers show up in the Default Browser Window after you click Add. There is no menu item to select that says Bonjour (There was such a menu choice in Panther/OS X 10.3, but then the name was Rendezvous).


----------



## Mary H (Jun 28, 2007)

There was no bonjour. I am not sure why but the airport is not recognizing it has a usb printer attached to it.
So now I am trying to set it up on my computer as a shared printer and I am not getting it either. I can use it but none of the other computers can.


----------

